# Winter prep



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

Winter prepped the the TT today.....only took 8hrs!! Best the car has ever looked 

























Products used:
Wheels: dragon breath, various brushes, natty boys wheel sealant and chemical guys trim and wheel gel
Paintwork: car pro neutral snow foam, various brushes, 2 bucket method with grit guards, Chemical Guys Mr Pink, dried, Auto Finesse Iron Out, clayed, Sonax polish, Auto Finesse Power seal, Auto Finesse Spirit wax. 
Glass: Auto Finesse glass cleaner then Gtechniq glass sealant. 
Roof: cleaned using APC and various brushes then sealed using Chemical Guys fabric guard.

Exhausted now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry10inch (Jun 15, 2014)

HarveyTT said:


> Winter prepped the the TT today.....only took 8hrs!! Best the car has ever looked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WELL WORTH THE EFFORT - LOOKS MINT


----------



## dak2v (Mar 12, 2011)

Car looks wicked well done well worth the effort you put in


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job but you might have cleaned the rust off the discs :wink: :lol:


----------



## TTB42OLD (Mar 4, 2013)

What a stunning, unmolested TT. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

TTB42OLD said:


> What a stunning, unmolested TT. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Cheers!! Shane it doesn't stay that way for long. Need a garage I think. Only external 'mod' is the V6 rear valance, everything else is standard and simply clean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElijahTT (Oct 10, 2014)

Wow, really nice!


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

Looks great. Would you recommend the Gtechnique glass sealant? Does it just do a similar job to rainX?


----------



## HarveyTT (Sep 16, 2013)

I'd highly recommend over rainX. Used on my company car months ago which gets a lot of abuse and mileage, it's still repelling water

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RachDS (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks, I might give it a whirl


----------



## Spliffy (May 3, 2013)

Looks amazing


----------



## Rich martin (Oct 13, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## tom2020 (Oct 22, 2014)

Looks fantastic


----------



## tom2020 (Oct 22, 2014)

Looks fantastic


----------

